# Weekend Cooks



## coz (Apr 27, 2007)

WHats cooking this weekend.A big meat loaf and a Pork loin end roast for us.Whats everyone else doing?


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 27, 2007)

I blew my wad last week on that brisket and shoulder
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  i'm going to smoke vicariously thru u guys this weekend..............although i do see a couple chubs of sausage in the icebox........and whats that???  BACON


----------



## monty (Apr 27, 2007)

Bought a couple of whole pork loins for Canadian Bacon. Will probably cut out a roast and will do a yardbird and a couple of fatties as well. Otherwise nothing special.

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 27, 2007)

You do it Bubba ... I know you can!

I'm doing ribs on Monday along with Dutch's wicked beans ... yum!

Monday is my birthday .......


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

So far I'm just planing ...

3 racks of pork ribs (going to bribe my brother-in-law so I can work on my barrel smoker  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

2 Pastramis

10 pack of chicken thighs

2 JD Hot Fatties

12 ABT's

Small Beef Chucky Roast

Maybe a few onions

and some twice baked taters


----------



## johno (Apr 27, 2007)

i just made a big batch of pumpkin soup , very popular item with the cooler weather starting , we sell it by the mug in our take away shop .


----------



## monty (Apr 27, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH!!! Pumpkin soup, you say, mate....

Now dare I ask if there is a recipe forthcoming? I'll be planting a few pumpkins soon.

Cheers!


----------



## linescum (Apr 27, 2007)

think i'll try one of those lip smackin meatloafs, maybe rottisserie a chicken or turkey too..with a side of cornbread.... just got done vac-packing 10# of kunzlers thick cut bacon..heaven isn't too far away :).

...4/28....the boss said just do meatloaf so meatloaf it is..gonna use meowy's recipe with a few slight mods.. going to the market now for the ingredients ,,figure i'll make a couple of 3#ers instead of s real big one


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 28, 2007)

have plans of doing a butt or similar... the missus keeps asking for pulled pork sammies

she keeps asking for meatloaf as well so that may be another thing going to happen if the pulled pork doesnt work out

going to store early in the morning to see what i can buy


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 28, 2007)

pumpkin soup does sound quite nice.....


----------



## salmonclubber (Apr 28, 2007)

i am doing two chickens whole beer butt style i will also do a fatty or two i have been waiting to try dutches sausage gravy it sounds good i will do the wicked baked beans and some corn bread maybe even some smoked eggs just to round it out oh and i just put 5 pounds of canadian bacon in the cure it is in morton tender quick method 
huey


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 28, 2007)

Pumpkin soup? Can't say as I've ever even heard of it. Mind sharing the recipe sounds interesting?


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 28, 2007)

I plan on 3 racks of baby backs......and gonna give my first run at pulled pork using an 8 # picnic....gonna use apple wood this time :)


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 28, 2007)

O.K. T-bone, since i cant, i'm gonna smoke thru u this wekend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Gonna need lotsa updates, details and o yeah, some pics would be nice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good luck and keep me, i mean us updated
Bubba


----------



## coz (Apr 28, 2007)

Bubba,I will try to post some pics in the morning to help you thru the bad times.I have everything prepped in the fridge and ready for the cooker,


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 28, 2007)

Wait a minute, a recipe Debi doesn't have 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I am blown away.....LOL


----------



## coz (Apr 28, 2007)

I missed that.Whats up with that Deb?My dream girl is fading...


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Need to see pics on this one ... don't forget now ... ya hear?


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 28, 2007)

i'm doing a packer brisket, wicked baked beans, and twice smoked potatoes.


----------



## billyq (Apr 28, 2007)

Doing a brisket for Daddy in law's birthday tommorrow.  Mommy in law is getting chicken from a local barbecue joint......................so you know I just had to do a brisket.


----------



## msmith (Apr 28, 2007)

Think I'll just do a tenderloin and a head of cabbage today. Unless I get some of the kids to chip in on some loin back ribs. That would make a perfect day.


----------



## meowey (Apr 28, 2007)

I love pumpkin soup!

I doing a couple racks of baby backs and Dutch's Wicked Beans on Sunday.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool! ... I'm doing the same on Monday


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

What are twice smoked potatoes pray tell?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 28, 2007)

Brining a chicken in Luhr Jensen Upland game brine mix to smoke for dinner tonight and smoking an eye of round to slice up for Po Boy's for sunday lunch.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Like to see some pics of that eye of round if you can ... please!

Also info on finish temps, time and such.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 28, 2007)

I just got it on the smoker.  I took some pics as I prepped it but was going to wait until I finished to post it.  I'll go ahead and do it now though and edit later with the finished product.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Sounds great! .... I love a running commentary .... thanks friend!


----------



## coz (Apr 28, 2007)

For Bubba and Squeezy,the start this is a pork loin end roast.More to come


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 28, 2007)

Lookin like a good start Coz, keep us updated


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Baked Potatoes* are *baked* and then hollowed out. The flesh is combined with sour cream, milk, butter, green onions and Cheddar cheese, then topped with more cheese. Then baked again, you now have twice baked potatoes.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 28, 2007)

O.K. guys, where's all the smokin i was hearing about??? i'm having withdrawls.........need details, pics, PORN!!!!!!!!!! (no, i don't have a smokin problem)


----------



## coz (Apr 28, 2007)

Heres the meat loaf going in


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Coz,i Never Smoked A Meat Loaf Before. But I Know I'm Gonna. So Do You Put It In An Oven Pan Or Directly On The Grill? Mymgrates Are About An Inch Apart On The Ecb But We Do Have A Porcelain Coated Rack With Small Round Holes For Grillin Smaller Veggies. Would That Work?


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 28, 2007)

i havent done one yet but i have seen it done both ways...

heres meowy's thread on meatleaf... a pan with holes in it was used

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=meatloaf


----------



## swalker (Apr 28, 2007)

Put on a pork tenderloin about an hour ago...One of those that is already marinated from Walmart...Also bought all the fixins for another meatloaf tomorrow...Plan on getting up early and putting on some fatties for breakfast and then the meatloaf after that...Hope your weekend smoke turns out Great!!!

Walker


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Teacup. That looks like the way to go. I was really wondering how much fat would render in the smoker.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 28, 2007)

Gonna have to wait till tomorrow boys n girls for my porn !! give you something to look forward to :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 28, 2007)

how about a little crumbled bacon in there?


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh yeah!!! But the real bacon not those bacon bits.


----------



## camocook (Apr 28, 2007)

Almost there. 170* and climbing. Glad I put on some ribs earlier. The butt is for tomorrow but you know I have to test it before I serve.


----------



## coz (Apr 28, 2007)

Camo,I put it directly on the grate.I make it up the night before and take it directly from the fridge to the smoker so it is firmed up.Smoke is going slow today.Pork is up to 153 and the meatloaf is at 138.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm gonna try that one for sure .... thanks!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 28, 2007)

Looking good .... looking good!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 28, 2007)

i cant believe i forgot the pork...lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





bacon should always be with baked pototoes..lol


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 28, 2007)

And here is the other half of my smoke!

Didn't get a pic of the chicken coming out of the brine, but here it is after 3 hours at 275*
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Notice the foil packets!






Here we are on the plate (or should I say platter
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) with the veggies that were in the foil and some french bread smoked with EVOO, pepper and parmesan cheese.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Hope you guys that aren't smoking this weekend enjoy


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Cajun, if i didn't get some food porn pretty quick, i was gonna blow a gasket
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  look's awesome!!! 
Now where's the rest of u guys at that have been smokin all day?


----------



## coz (Apr 29, 2007)

Heres the meatloaf


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks very tasty... mine just went into the smoker(in the dark)

the missus doesnt get off until late so she is going to have some hot meatloaf and a fattie when she gets home


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 29, 2007)

I can be there by 11:00 Teacup, will i beat the missus??


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking good there Cajun, Teacup, guys!  

I don't put sour cream in my taters, I don't care for it, just lots of butter, chopped bacon, cheedar cheese, dill weed, chopped chives a little milk.

Still looking for the pumpkin soup recipe though. Nope don't have it never even heard of it only thing I ever used pumpkins for was pumpkin pie, pumpkin ice cream, and Jack-o lanterns!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Not doing the taters today - brother-in-law backed out again so I'm bring the 3 ribs to my Aunts house for Sunday dinner. Their still smoking. She's gonna make the taters so instead I did some chicken thighs and still working on pig bacon candy, 2 pastramis, and a small chucky roast.

I'll get pictures when it's done. Should've got one of the full smoker it looked so neat! I have to order one more rack. I kept looking at all that emty space where I could've put another rack in, everything was short today 5 racks would have fit in there nicely ...


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 29, 2007)

nope she was home by 10:15pm... she is kinda picky about giving her leftover meatloaf away... actually she is down right mean..lol

hard to believe so much rage could come out of a 4'10" little thing when it comes to meatloaf..lol


----------



## coz (Apr 29, 2007)

Last pic.The pork loin end roast


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks tasty Coz!

Here's my smoke adventure today - 3 ribs, 2 pastramis, 1 chucky roast, 12 pig bacon candies,  10 chicken thighs


----------



## squeezy (Apr 29, 2007)

Ah gee Coz! ....I'd like to see that sliced ...ya know?


----------



## coz (Apr 29, 2007)

My fault I forgot when we sliced it for lunch.I was extremly dissapointed with appearance.Not a hint of a smoke ring zero nadda.The flavor was right on but no eye candy.


----------



## msmith (Apr 29, 2007)

Well here's my weekend smoke. Did a 10lb tenderloin and 3 racks of loin back ribs. Soaked the loin and ribs in apple juice first then rubbed with mustard then used Jeffs rib rub. Smoked with pecan wood at 230* turned out great.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 30, 2007)

Would like to congratulate you all on successful smokes, some mighty fine lookin grub this weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Everyone that is going to the gathering is gonna eat REAL good!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 30, 2007)

Would have liked to have seen a pic of that tenderloin sliced ....

and I was wondering what finish temp you had on it?


----------



## msmith (Apr 30, 2007)

Squeezy I cooked the loin to 150* internal then wrapped in foil and let it set 1 hr. Usually I will cook between 150 to 155 this keeps them from getting dry in the center. Sorry about the sliced pictures thought we took some but guess we didnt.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 1, 2007)

Looks fantastic Marvin! As always! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's tonights supper from Satudays Chucky Roast


----------



## cajunsmoker (May 1, 2007)

Looks great Debi
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I love roast beef and gravy!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 1, 2007)

Great lookng chicken there Rodger! I love gravy It's the only thing about smoked chicken or turkey I miss!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 1, 2007)

Looks great as always Debi.  I love roast beef and can eat almost anything if I have good gravy for it.  Yum.


----------



## camocook (May 2, 2007)

I think the best store bought gravy is Heinz Home Style. If you got a better one lets hear it.


----------



## squeezy (May 2, 2007)

I don't believe there is a 'good' store bought gravy ... probably because of my two chef brothers ... man! what they can do with drippings!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing my birds in a pan so I can catch more drippings. I could make a meal of just bread and gravy!

My son bought some gravy in like a babyfood jar once that wasn't to bad but I found it salty and bland.

I have tried the powdered gravy mix that comes in the spice bottles for when you have just a litle bit of drippings but you have to used less than they say or it's all salt. Appaerently that's what a lot of resteraunts use.


----------

